# #1000 post = Smile from God



## easyrider (Apr 5, 2009)

Do we get a t shirt ?


----------



## pjrose (Apr 5, 2009)

*t-shirt*

Hi #117!

A t-shirt would be nice - they'd have to make at least 117 for the 1000 club!  

(go to users list and sort by posts)

PJ, currently #52


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 5, 2009)

ha what a cool picture!

you can certainly order a shirt if you like from the cafepress shop (this link just came up again recently)

http://www.cafepress.com/timeshare/

if anyone orders some logo stuff, and send me a picture of you wearing it somewhere...ill give you a free membership extension.


----------



## LisaH (Apr 5, 2009)

Congrats! This is a really cool picture.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 5, 2009)

Congratulations!

Sorry no t-shirt, but you now get to learn the secret handshake, and maybe if you are lucky someone will share the boiled pizza recipe with you! 

Very Cool pic, btw


----------



## Patri (Apr 5, 2009)

I luv that picture. Now you can't post for a lonnnnng time so the 1,000 mark stays there. Yeah, right.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 5, 2009)

*The secret handshake*



ricoba said:


> the secret handshake



Is that the one where you slip TUG cards to the other guests at a TS presentation when you shake their hands?  Oops :ignore:  now it's not a secret.


----------



## Dori (Apr 5, 2009)

Congratulations on your milestone!

Dori


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 22, 2016)

[where was this photo taken?


QUOTE="easyrider, post: 698436, member: 5600"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Do we get a t shirt ?[/QUOTE]


----------



## theo (Nov 23, 2016)

easyrider said:


> Do we get a t shirt ?



This is a great photo and thank you for sharing it.

However, we're now in the age of the "millennials". No t-shirt, but _*everyone*_ will now get a trophy, just for participating.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 23, 2016)

I liked you photo and thanks for sharing.


----------



## taterhed (Nov 23, 2016)

ronandjoan said:


> [where was this photo taken?
> 
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/smile-sun-bird-photo/
> ...


----------



## easyrider (Nov 23, 2016)

I found the photo on a hunting forum and looking at it it always makes me smile. As a nonconforming Christian who enjoys the outdoors I am kind of drawn to things like the bird picture.   I am glad some of you enjoy it too.

Bill


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 23, 2016)

Bill, I noticed that you posted the original one 7 years ago to 'celebrate' your 1000th TUG post and now are at almost 5,500. Time flies when you're having fun, huh? Did you ever get the boiled pizza recipe or the secret handshake?

Jim


----------



## easyrider (Nov 23, 2016)

Geez, I really don't remember Jim. I agree the time has really went by pretty fast. 

Bill


----------

